# ohio groups?



## beepbeepya (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello, I am having a hard time finding any support groups in Ohio does anybody know of any?


----------



## Caitiff (Mar 21, 2013)

That would be my question too, although mine is a little more specific to the Columbus area.


----------



## meye (Sep 20, 2012)

*OH SAD grouos*

I searched for one in Cincinnati but no luck. If there is none by end of this year I'll create one via meetup.com once I move back. Does not hurt to try. I thought Singapore was small but found many here via meetup.com


----------



## JRCriton (Dec 11, 2012)

How about the Dayton area? Anyone know of one?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

O' hi O!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in Ohio!


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

o.0 hi


----------



## fight2finish (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in Ohio right now but may be moving soon. I'm up for getting a support group started. I'm about 30 mins from Cleveland.


----------



## JRCriton (Dec 11, 2012)

So what's the status on a group peoples?


----------



## JRCriton (Dec 11, 2012)

I made an eGroup if some of you are interested in joining just send me a message and I'll send you an invite. Shanks.  http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-for-the-ohioan-overcomers-go-buck-eyes-1025/


----------



## MDF93 (Dec 27, 2012)

i live not too far from ohio. id be somewhat interested


----------

